# Voigtlander to Start Making Digital Cameras?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 9, 2015)

```
A rumor has surfaced that says Voigtlander Cosina may have plans to enter the digital camera market. There are no details on what type of cameras or systems Voigtlander could make.</p>
<p>A lot of people would potentially be interested in a Leica M type of digital Bessa rangefinder, especially if the cost significantly undercuts the pricing of the M system.</p>
<p>There have been Voigtlander digital cameras in the past, but they were OEM rebranded entry level cameras. They also worked with Epson on the RD-1 digital rangefinder back in 2007.</p>
```


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 10, 2015)

A non-rangefinder full-frame sensor mirrorless camera along the lines of Sony A7 series but with Leica M mount (patent has expired) but with electrical contacts/chip that would allow use of a) current M lenses as well as b) new, native Cosina AF lenses could be interesting and successful, if well done. 

It would draw leica customers, sony FF customers and Fuji X customers and Nikon DF customers who like retro-ish gear.


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 10, 2015)

And if Cosina really got balls they'd go digital medium format abd bring the first true-size 6x6 sensor in a Voigtlander Bessa IIID. Keep looks of it, but not range-finder mechanism inside, but regular mirrorless design with EVF and electronic focusing aids. And a screen on back of course.

If priced right, that would really make a splash in the market!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 10, 2015)

Selling lenses is where the big $$ is at. A rebranded camera that they can sell lenses for seems like a good bet. It takes big $$ to develop a good camera, and its obsolete in a year or two, but lenses do not need frequent redesign.


----------



## funkboy (Oct 11, 2015)

STRONG BUY


----------



## infared (Oct 11, 2015)

I just love the sound of this rumor!!!! I own one of their lenses for my MFT system...and it is an incredible lens. I like their approach. To photography and they "most times" create quality lenses....Iwould definitely be intrigued to see what they come up with as a digital camera body...I am thinking FF...right?....BRING IT ON!!!


----------

